# So proud of my little girl!!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As many of you know, we just adopted out little rescue, Nadia. ( Maltese/Bichon mix). She had some "issues" we have to work on.. one is potty.. ( she was trained but going home to home she is a bit confused what "method" she is supposed to use... The other is separation anxiety...which I have worked on a bit in the short tme we've had her..

Well, I'm proud of my little girl!!!!
We left her for about 1 hour to go to church. ( This is the first time she was left in house alone)
I decided to confine her to my upstairs office as this is where she has spent the most time. ( I also have been practicing leaving in here for short duration).
I brought all her "security stuff" in here food/water/ toys/ bed etc. I put a talk radio station on in there with her. I left my worn clothes on the floor there along with a pee pad and paper. ( I know the timing of us leaving was about the time she tends to need to "go" was about the worst) but it couldn't be helped. I found the pee pads don't work but paper does.. one of the fosters must have used these instead..
I had practiced a few times before we left using same words of departure .When we actually left , I didn't hear a peep out of her... upon our return we heard no barking . I went right to her.. found she had indeed pooped on the paper.. but not other signs of distress.. I wanted to see if she had eaten so looked to the floor where food/water bowls were,,, she had taken my clothes and 'dumped' both top and slacks into the water !!LOL
She was very happy to see us.. but didn't seem at all traumatized,, we fussed over her... and she seemed a very happy, "normal" girl.
Now our little town was having a parade today.. we can walk about 1/4 mile to the parade route.. I didn't want to leave her again... so took her with intention if she was too "upset" I'd simply bring her on home.. well she loved it!!! Wanted to "visit" with everybody.. adults, kids, and dogs alike..! 
We saw a little Maltese across the street!.. so after the parade we wento over to say high!!// What a darling he was!! 
AND!!!!!! What a great little dog she is!!!!!!Oh on way home pooped, peed Horray!!!! 
Now she is on her little bed... taking a nap.. it was a big day for her!!!! 
I was thinking what a great little "nursing-home/ pediatric" therapy pooch she would be.. Might look into that one day for her.. 
I am doing the "happy dance" LOL!!!!
Just HAD to share!!!!!
Terry Angel Missy and little Naddie


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thats wonderful!!!!







I'm soo happy for you, congrats!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh, that is so great!







I'm so happy reading your post!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's wonderful news!! What a good girl


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I loved reading about the great day you all had!!! Thanks so much for sharing the wonderful news of how well she is adjusting!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Aww that is great...she just needed an amazing person like you to help her shine!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg... this makes me soo happy. that's amazing.

pictures?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow!! It sounds like she is adjusting so well. Congrats!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh, what a sweet story. Terri, I think it was definitely meant to be. This little girl just seems to be fitting right in. And what a good girl she was to wash mommy's dirty clothes. She must feel like the Queen of house. She has her very own toys, goes to the parade with mommy, and visits other little doggies. Sounds like she is going to do just fine. I know this was a major decision for you and I know you must be so proud.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes. my little girl had such a good day!! THEN!!! the damned fireworks!!! I had forgotten about them till the early "teaser" one they set off late afternoon. She got so spooked but we handled that by just talking happy talk as I walked by her to go to the kitchen. The second one abt an hour later... didn't bother her too much.. but then the others.. OMG poor little thing was absolutely terrified.. tried getting out the door.. was pacing and was just beside herself trying to get away from it.. 
I knew it isn't good to "nurture that" as it only reinforces the fear.. but man-o-man is it hard to not just want to hold and hug her!!
I decided I would just put her in the car and take her just out of town till they were over.. but they went off 1/2 hour earlier than I thought.
So I took her to the farthest part of the house... I grabbed a magazine, a toy,.. put music on quite loud.. and I layed down to see what she'd do.. well she was shaking and panting like crazy..
I just "pretended to just look at the magazine.. singing with the music.. she soon went to the farther end of the couch.. still trembling but better. A few LOUD booms!! she startled.. but I just looked over the top of the magazine and kept singing.. I was trying to not be "stressed" for her but I was.. so I had to really try to act relaxed.. well half way thru she did start to calm down... she wasn't "happy" by any means.. but that terrible trembling did stop!! Thank God!! I don't think I !! could have stood it much longer!!!
It's a good thing I had the experience with Missy being scared in her early years.. if I had never had a frightened pooch before.. I really would have been 'nutzo" as to how to help her!! and likely would have only nurtured her fear... instead of trying to help her overcome it. Missy wasn't this bad but I had read how to help them and used this basic technique... hard as it is.. it does seem to help..
I'm sure it hasn't been the "cure-all" but at least she did calm down considerably in the midst of it which is a hopeful sign..
Just felt so bad as she had had such a good and "fun" day ..
Terry, Angel Missy, and "Naddie"


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks like she is adapting very well. Poor sweetie being scared of the fireworks. She did very good being left alone. Her separation anxiety might not be as bad. Keep the stories coming. Was watching for your update.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It's amazing how helpful experience is... She is lucky that you are experienced. Someone less experienced would have done things that would have made it worse for her... I'm so glad you knew what to do!!! Yea!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwww how proud you must be of Nadia! more pics, please!!!!









ann marie and the "Nadia, I'll teach you how to not be 'scaredy-cat of the fireworks!" buttercup (who has progressed TREMENDOUSLY from being terrified of them to sleeping right thru them)


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Missy's Mom-

I think there is a special place for you in heaven. You are so strong to take on challenges and face the adversities that you had with your Missy...

Thanks to people like you in the world. You're truly inspiring. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.

God Bless,

Mimi
/and Paris.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so thrilled to hear how well little Nadia is progressing, but I am certainly not surprised. These rescues have such a desire to please and only need to be shown how! 

Before you know it, she'll have the potty thing mastered. Lady also regressed a lot in that area when I first adopted her, but I just treated her like a puppy and she figured out our routine, plus learned to use pads to boot! It's just hard when you don't know what their former routine (if any!) was.

And I am very impressed that she is trying to learn how to do your laundry, but try to teach her to use the washer, not her water bowl!

It made me smile to think of her trying to go up to every one. Lady was like that, too, when I first adopted her. I think she was just so starved for attention. 

We need pictures!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to go Nadia! You are such sweet and brave little girl! Be sure and give your mommy lots of kisses!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

We finished up a roll of film and dropping it off today for processing..
I'll be lucky if we get one good shot.. Little Naddie.. isn't fond of the camera.. or rather sitting and posing.. ( Missy was just the opposite.. the little 'prima-dona' would sit "forever" just staring at the camera LOL) 
Most of the shots.. I tried to get as candids.. but the second I was ready.. she had to come see "mama" LOL Probably have lots of photos of her tail LOL.

The potty is still a bit of a problem.. she just holds and holds... ( way too long) I was mentioning it to the vet I talked to who took care of her the first part of her rescued life.. Said she was in terrible shape.. one of the worst they've seen.. 
It was sugested on one board and they (vet) said same: It could be , due to the terrible ball of a mat at her butt and the open sores on the skin.. she just held as long as possible because it hurt! to "go".. I think that might well be it...so it will just take time and patience...

Thanks for all the good wishes for little Nadia

Terry, Angel Missy and Nadia


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady held it too long also when I first adopted her. I don't know if it was because she was crated so much in her previous home (10 hours a day) and developed great bladder control or because she was so confused about where to go when she got to my house. She was supposedly housebroken when I got her, but was used to going outside either on the concrete deck or the concrete floor of a kennel. She had never walked on grass (and wouldn't for a year!) and never walked on a leash so it was a real problem. I'd sometimes walk her for 45 minutes at night and she wouldn't go. The only thing that saved me was the concrete sidewalks in my neighborhood.

My mother still talks about how the first time I came to visit with Lady she never went potty the whole time! I stayed at my sister's house and the majority of their yard was natural (pine straw), with a little grass, and a gravel driveway. And there were no sidewalks nearby. Well, Lady refused to walk on any of those surfaces, let alone potty, so I carried her the entire time I was there as I was so afraid she'd have an accident. 

It was a horrible trip! When I finally got home and was complaining to my neighbor, he suggested I buy a couple of patio blocks to take with me next time!

I'm sure Nadia will figure it out. Forgetting potty habits (or having to learn new ones) is so common with rescues. That's why I always laugh to myself when I hear someone talking about adopting a rescue instead of getting a puppy because the dog would be housebroken already!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Great job Sounds like she's coming along


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Little Miss Naddie is doing fine with the poop on the leash.. hasn't learned to tell me.. I just take her on "routine"and get "lucky"







.. but the peeing.. still a big issue.. last two days held 28-29 hours .. way too long for my liking.. but hopefully we'll get with the program eventually. 
She certainly "charms" everyone who meets her..
Should be getting the photos back today.. Hope I get at least one shot that shows how really darling she is. She has a long way to go to get some length to her coat.
Hope to give her a "proper-bath" this weekend. The one I gave was just a quick one with just watered down shampoo and conditioner.. ( grooming routine is scarey to her and given her history it is understandable) 
I have to get some snub-nosed short sizzors to trim aroung her eyes , I used regualr ones with Missy.. she was so good in letting me do that.. I just had to hold my hand under her chin and move her head in any direction I needed and she just waited it out. Naddie, on the other hand, is very skiddish when you put your hands near her eyes ..again Im sure due to her terrible matting.
When i get the photos I scan and try to post.
Oh,... my friend got her a faux-mink coat!!! for the winter.. it is just too cute!!!! (Talk about a 'rags to riches" LOL) Needs a bit of altering. I fear a smaller size would be too short... it just is a bit too big around the belly, so going to ask a seamstress I know if she'll fix it . It is too pretty and nicely made for me to want to attempt it.


----------

